# 101 uses for a dead Mac



## easterhay (Apr 14, 2006)

I so hope this isn't a lame repeat of a long forgotten thread.....

In honour of that 80s cartoon book classic '101 uses for a dead cat', once your beloved Mac bites the dust, what the hell do you do with it?

Opening gambit - 12" iBook - wide open in death as in life: the perfect angle for a sturdy, wipe-clean recipe book stand.


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 14, 2006)

A Fishtank



> Some animal lovers stuff a beloved pet when it dies. Mac fans convert dead machines into fish tanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 14, 2006)

my classic macs make great bookends.  and centris 650s on their sides with wood planks make great book shelves.  and i have a pb540c that is useless as a laptop, so i'm going to turn it into a digital photo frame one of these days.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Apr 14, 2006)

plug the power cord in an iBook and the green ring makes a great night-light for the kiddies


----------



## easterhay (Apr 15, 2006)

eric2006 said:
			
		

> A Fishtank



Sadly looks like we'll have to change the title of this thread to '101 uses for a dead applecollection'. Can't get a response, no vital signs. Anyone know CPR?


----------



## amrcnidt961 (Apr 17, 2006)

a hiding place for dirty things.
(ever opened a g3 all-in-one?)


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 18, 2006)

This and this.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Apr 18, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> This and this.




Sweet! I always liked the design aspect of the cube (saw one uber-cheap on craigslist the other day), i think slapping a intel mac mini would be cool!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 19, 2006)

mmmmh that gave me some ideas .... ^_^ let's see what old Macs I'll find ...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 19, 2006)

and those would be?


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 19, 2006)

So long as you don't do it to a working Classic Mac, it's all good.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 20, 2006)

yes, never hurt a working classic mac, we'd have to hurt you!


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 20, 2006)

Or even any working Mac for that matter....


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 20, 2006)

unless of course you put that working mac into something else.  see here.  this is my fav.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 20, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:
			
		

> unless of course you put that working mac into something else.  see here.  this is my fav.



This is true...


----------



## easterhay (Apr 21, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> This and this.



Genius - a level of dedication bordering on the frightening. I am humbled.


----------



## easterhay (Aug 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## sinclair_tm (Aug 14, 2006)

boy, most of those sure mad me cringe lol


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 18, 2006)

Put an Xbox In a SE and run linux server.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Sep 21, 2006)

here's a good one..


----------



## fuzz (Sep 24, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:


> here's a good one..



wow, that's quite a statement.

How about a flower pot?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 25, 2006)

Hm...

Maybe hte 101 uses for one-button mouse will be close enough?


----------

